# Car Rental in Aruba -- is it necessary?



## TravlGrl (Jun 1, 2008)

We are looking at exchanging into Aruba next year, and inviting along some friends.  In the past, our friends have paid for the car rental while we have provided the accommodations.  However, we really aren't sure how necessary a car is in Aruba.

Is the island such that we'd probably want to rent a car just to drive to other areas of the island?  Or, it is just easier to grab a cab to go...say...from Palm Beach to Eagle Beach...or just simply to get from point A to point B?

What would you suggest?  Car rental or not?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Docklander (Jun 1, 2008)

I guess ths is all very subjective but I always find myself recomending Car hire on Aruba. You can get some good deals. I've found that using taxis gets expensive very quickly and it doesn't take many trips to make it more economical to hire a car. There are a few bus services but overall the added convenience that having your own car gives you will far outweigh the savings...all IMHO obviously


----------



## gretel (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with Docklander.  I always rent a car for convenience.  The island is small and easy to navigate.  Restaurants are scattered.  I also enjoy a trip to Baby Beach or other beaches for snorkeling. Getting groceries and shopping in general is also more convenient.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jun 2, 2008)

Ditto on that, we always rent a car.  It ends up not being all that much more than taking taxis every night, and it's fun to drive around and see parts of the island you wouldn't otherwise see.  And if you're planning dinner at Flying Fishbones, round trip taxi is going to cost you so much, you're better off renting.


----------



## laxmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm going to agree.  Our rental was $130 for the week.  We beach hopped and explored the island.  We did ride the bus downtown and back; parking downtown is impossible.


----------



## sernow (Jun 2, 2008)

*Rent a car*

I stayed at the Renaissance and didn't have a car. If I went back, I would definately rent a car (I'd also stay in Palm Beach area).


----------



## lll1929 (Jun 2, 2008)

I just returned from my first trip to Aruba and stayed at the Ren.  Having a car is very useful and convienant.


----------



## lll1929 (Jun 2, 2008)

laxmom said:


> I'm going to agree.  Our rental was $130 for the week.  We beach hopped and explored the island.  We did ride the bus downtown and back; parking downtown is impossible.



What rental company did you use?  Also, did you pickup and dropoff at the airport?


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 2, 2008)

We have used many different car rental agencies and have now pretty much settled on Thrifty.  Primarily because they have a desk at Costa Linda.  If you have a problem with your car you really don't want to be taking it back to the airport (what a pain - been there done that) and because we have gotten very good deals.  A lot of people use Hans at Tropic and he comes to the airport.  He is usually booked pretty far ahead and he has smaller cars (we have golf clubs, etc.).


----------



## TravlGrl (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies, everyone!  We will rent a car. :whoopie:


----------



## gretel (Jun 3, 2008)

We have tried car rental companies but find Hans at Tropic to be much faster and more convenient.  We get in and out of the airport right away and never wait on lines.  When we got a flat tire, he came to the hotel and changed it while we were at dinner.  No problems at all.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jun 3, 2008)

Hans is the BEST!!


----------



## lprstn (Jun 3, 2008)

*I just got back...loved the freedom of a car*

If you decide to try it both ways, you can rent a car from most of the resorts in the area for just  1 day or 2 days if you like.


----------



## parrotheadbernie (Jun 3, 2008)

I have my wife and 5 kids..taxis charge per person so it get expensive right away. I stay at the SC so I am at the end of the resorts...use it to go grocery shopping....downtown... that one day of sightseeing... snorkeling... the van cost me $420 with National.... the best deal i found.... I will probably break even vs taking a cab, but the convenience factor of having a car there at all times is priceless. Many resorts have rental desks in the lobby so u can spit the week and rent for a few days. enjoy aruba... best Island in the world,,,,

39 days to go


----------



## Boyzz (Jun 3, 2008)

Hans with Tropis gets my vote here is his contact info tropiccarrent@setarnet.aw.  Hope this helps.


----------



## 2hokies (Jun 6, 2008)

*Car rental*

We have always used Econo.  My friends rave about Hans, but he hasn't been able to beat the Econo prices so far when we have traveled (early Dec 2x, Aug 1x).  We also rented a Jeep for one day from Econo, so we could drive to the other side of the island.  They picked us up at our resort, took us to a local rental office, then when we returned it 24 hours later, they drove us back to the resort.


----------

